# 125 gallon Ok for apartment?



## mbunamanz (Feb 3, 2007)

Hi, i want to put a 125 gallon tank on the 2nd floor of my new apartment. The floor is carpeted with a cement base. Will this tank be too heavy, and possibly go through the floor? Thanks


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

In a newer building, you will have nothing to worry about... some older buildings might have reasons to be concerned...

Most people will recommend that you place the tank crossing as many floor joists as possible as well as placing the tank against a structural wall (meaning a wall that continues down to the foundation).


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

It's real hard for anyone here to answer that without seeing the structure and the condition of the floor. 
Most well built buildings can handle a load like that, but if you want to know for sure, then I'd recommend 
contacting someone like a structural engineer who can come out and take a look. I wouldn't risk it 
based on advice you get on an Internet forum.


----------



## eL Chupy (Aug 6, 2007)

and i think the first step would be contact the landlord and see if they'd even allow you to put a tank that size in there... then worry about if it'll hold, and the best placement for it


----------



## Steve St.Laurent (Oct 2, 2008)

Renters insurance would be a good idea too if you don't already have it.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

A concrete floor would definitely hold it no problem.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

eL Chupy said:


> and i think the first step would be contact the landlord and see if they'd even allow you to put a tank that size in there... then worry about if it'll hold, and the best placement for it


I didnt ask because I knew what the answer would be!!!!!


----------



## eL Chupy (Aug 6, 2007)

and how about his reaction when he finds out. now unless there's a specific clause in your rental agreement forbidding tanks of certain gallons, or pets, all he can do is tell you to take it down and adjust your agreement. but if it is in there, that would most likely constitute breach of lease, and he'd have the rights to throw you out... now I'm no lawyer here, and this is all my opinion..... however i do some work for a few property owners and managers, and I've heard of them evicting a tenant because of this....

hope it works out for you though.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

And what if it leaks and not only damages your apartment, but anything below you. No insurance and 
now you're being evicted and sued.


----------



## John_Auberry (Dec 14, 2006)

Not your house............go bigger!!!


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

John_Auberry said:


> Not your house............go bigger!!!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## maddyfish (Jul 23, 2004)

eL Chupy said:


> and i think the first step would be contact the landlord and see if they'd even allow you to put a tank that size in there... then worry about if it'll hold, and the best placement for it


+1 I don't allow over 10 gallons in my building


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

John_Auberry said:


> Not your house............go bigger!!!


 =D> =D> =D>


----------



## faile486 (Jul 15, 2008)

I read an article on tanks and flooring that was posted somewhere here by a structural engineer...it made me think twice about putting a large tank in my apartment:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/a ... weight.php

I went ahead and contacted management and asked them about it. They told me which of the walls went all the way to the ground, how thick the floor was, etc. Getting renters insurance was required before I can fill it.


----------

